# 70-200 for video



## silvestography (May 12, 2013)

My friend is really into video and wants to invest in a cheaper 70-200 for that purpose preferably before this summer. He'd be shooting in on a tripod so stabilization isn't an issue. He came to me for a suggestion between the Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 (non OS) and the canon 70-200 f/4 (non IS). He's actually shooting a GH2 with an adapter, and since it's a smaller sensor and he wants the shallow DOF, I agree with him that a 2.8 would be preferable. I was actually thinking Tamron's older 70-200 f/2.8 (non VC) might be a good choice, since AF isn't an issue and it's optically better than the Sigma. 

Thoughts?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 12, 2013)

I use the 70-200 f2.8l non-IS on my 7D, 600D and M, great results, nice range, only use in MF mode obviously, couple of bug bears however..

The lens will not sit nice on a video tripod plate, always seems to work loose: moral -don't carry camera on tripod between shots.

The lens does not stay in focus as you zoom.

I tend to use live view preview to focus check, but obviously this doens't work during record. If you change your zoom setting you are going to need to change your focus position slightly.

HOWEVER...

The older canon push pull zooms (70-210 f4, 80-200 f2.8L) do hold focus through the zoom, af can be very slow, but for video and on an adapted gh, thats hardly an issue.


----------



## rmblack (May 13, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> HOWEVER...
> 
> The older canon push pull zooms (70-210 f4, 80-200 f2.8L) do hold focus through the zoom, af can be very slow, but for video and on an adapted gh, thats hardly an issue.



AFAIK the only 80-200 push pull was for nikon. I have a "Magic Drainpipe" canon 80-200 2.8L and it is not push pull, although it does hold focus from 100-200 if you're more than 5m away. It has great colors, slightly warm and a little "glowy"


----------

